# "Kool" Says He's One Of The Best Defenders In The League



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> If you liked Eduardo Najera, chances are you are going to love Renaldo Balkman. The Nuggets' newest energy guy is described by J.R. Smith as being "like Eddie, but more athletic." And hairy. Balkman's trademark dreadlocks flow down his back. Balkman chatted with staff writer Chris Dempsey on Wednesday about being in Denver and loving patty melts.
> 
> Q: You're an East Coast guy. How do you like Denver?
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_10493971


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

the kid is sick. he'll put together disgusting strings of great defensive play. he'd be a parennial starter if he had any inclination of a jumpshot.

still one of my favourite players in the league. one of the better SF's rebounding the ball, playing defense & getting steals/blocking shots.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm upset Dallas ever got rid of him.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

What do you mean? Balkman was on the Knicks, not the Mavericks. You must be thinking of Najera. It mentions him but the article is really about Balkman.


----------

